# 25hp 2 stroke mercury tiller handle help



## scoobeb (May 31, 2016)

I have a 2002 25hp 2 stroke mercury I'm working on and the issue issue is the tiller itself is not tight which I've seen be a common issue on these. The tiller has very,very little play side to side and it's lose as a goose going up and down as it should be tight from side to side and up and down. I took it apart and it supposed to have 4 washers to hold it down in place with 3 I know for sure be g metal washers. What I wanted to know is if anyone has had a missing washer issue and how to take the tiller off if possible without ripping the whole tiller apart? I took off the 2 bolts holding the handle in place then the plate with 2 bolts that hold the tiller part together, once separated I noticed on washer missing but I have the issue of what exactly I must take apart to get that 4th washer on? Is it posibly a plastic washer with a slit in it that pulls apart to slide over tiller to get in place or does it consist of 4 metal washers, I can't tell from the diagram on boats.net what type of washer it is. 

Here is pics of what part I'm talking about. .. any help would be great, I know this had to have happened to many other people before.


----------



## -CN- (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm familiar with that tiller handle since I just bought one on ebay to use for parts for my 8hp tiller. I could not locate any 8hp tiller handles so I figured a handle from another small Merc (9.9 - 25) would work. Well, I made it work. It came with 4 washers and they're all the same. I have a bag of leftover parts after removing the shaft and throttle tube and the cables and kill switch. If you need anything let me know. I do not know how to remove it from or install it to the motor, as of course it was already removed when I bought it.


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 1, 2016)

The tiller has 2 flat metal washers,I wavy metal washer and the 4th is I believe a plastic washer or even a metal tiller arm washer,that is what's missing, the 4th one closest to the tiller side itself. It looks like you take the 2 bolts out that are in the metal plate which I did,that releases the tiller from the outboard,that is wear I'm not to sure after that,I'm pretty mechanically inclined so I may give this a shot. My local mechanic at the marina can do it fast then their can't be much to this. I just need to figure it out.


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 1, 2016)

just start unbolting.

thats what I do. it will become apparent to what is going on

I had to replace the swivel bracket on my 9.9 gamefisher not long ago. Looked real simple at first. But I had to take stuff apart I did not think I would have to so it took a while

Now I could do one in 15 mins lol


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 1, 2016)

I can't do anything till the piece comes in anyway,I have allot of cleaning to do on the outboard anyways,the piece should be in tomorrow or Friday. Once I get it that is what I have planned,I have the manual and I think I can do it.


----------



## scoobeb (Jun 25, 2016)

Well,here is what I did so I didn't have to take the throttle cables out or I didn't have to pull the kill switch out for the washer to go through. I got a brilliant idea of putting a small cut in 2 of the metal washers and slid them over the kill switch wires and the throttle cables and it worked better than new,I just put a glob of grease in between all the washers and the tiller is tighter than ever,plus it eliminates that piece of crap plastic washer which is a waste imo anyways because it wears down way to fast and easy. So problem fixed with 2 metal washers replacing the one plastic washer. This is a very common issue on these mercs and I think adding two metal washers on the inside part that goes into the bushing,so now I have 3 flat washers in a row,then the wavy washer,then one more flat washer and it seems to all move and work perfectly. Saved myself $80 at the marina.


----------

